
Ebiten – A simple SNES-like 2D game library in Go - mkirsche
http://hajimehoshi.github.io/ebiten/
======
henryscala
Thanks for sharing. I'll try it. The idea to use gopherjs to run on browser is
great.

~~~
shurcooL
That use of GopherJS is really cool to see!

